
Remind HN: Unix time is Not the number of elapsed seconds since 1970-01-01 00:00 - adius
Instead it is the number of seconds that have elapsed since 1970-01-01 00:00:00 NOT COUNTING LEAP SECONDS.
This means it is neither a linear, nor a unambiguous representation of time.<p>This should be kept in mind when developing time sensitive software to prevent major errors!<p>Check out https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Unix_time for a more detailed explanation.
======
Finnucane
Unix time is linear and unambiguous. It's our actual accounting of time that
is not linear.

